# Update verursacht Probleme auf der Startseite



## Anglerboard Redaktion (7. Januar 2021)

Liebe Boardies, 

aktuell haben wir ein Problem mit unserer Startseiten-Struktur. Das Problem hängt mit einem Update der Portalseite zusammen. Unsere Techniker arbeiten gerade mit dem Entwickler an einer Lösung. Bitte geduldet Euch etwas. Sobald wie möglich siehts wieder normal aus! 

Euer AB-Team


----------



## Finke20 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu eurem Update. Bei der Style Anpassung ist unter der Hintergrundauswahl, leider kein grün mehr verfügbar.
Das ist sehr schade, vielleicht könnte es wieder mit angeboten werden. Ich fand es als Hintergrund einfach angenehmer.


----------



## TechDoc (10. Januar 2021)

Den grünen Hintergrund bekommst du morgen wieder.


----------



## magut (10. Januar 2021)

Ich hab seit einigen Tagen echt nervige werbefelder am Handy. Wie bekomm ich die dauerhaft weg?  Jedesmal wenn ich eine neue Seite aufmache ploppen die wieder auf?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (10. Januar 2021)

Um die Werbefelder wegzubekommen müsstest du dir Werbeblocker für deinen Browser ansehen. Da musst du dich selber schlau machen, was es gibt.


----------



## TechDoc (11. Januar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu eurem Update. Bei der Style Anpassung ist unter der Hintergrundauswahl, leider kein grün mehr verfügbar.
> Das ist sehr schade, vielleicht könnte es wieder mit angeboten werden. Ich fand es als Hintergrund einfach angenehmer.



Den grünen Style habe ich wieder eingefügt. Du müsstest den nur wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Finke20 (11. Januar 2021)

Danke @TechDoc ist schon erledigt .


----------

